# Stranger Things: Der finale Trailer für die 4. Staffel "Willkommen in Kalifornien"



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Stranger Things: Der finale Trailer für die 4. Staffel "Willkommen in Kalifornien"* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. November 2021)

Hoffentlich auch die letzte Staffel. Die 3. war schon nicht mehr so gut.


----------



## Luddi81 (10. November 2021)

Jupp, finde ich auch. Kann nur besser werden die 4te.


----------



## mylka (10. November 2021)

die 2 staffel war schon deutlich schwächer
die 3 staffel war schlecht
die 4 staffel werde ich mir nur ansehen, wenn sie wirklich sehr gute bewertungen bekommt


----------

